# Honda Site



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

If you like Honda cars go to this site: blankblankblank


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

skyline1077 said:


> *If you like Honda cars go to this site: blankblankblank *


Please do not spam our board. Thank You.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

im sorry. i didnt know that is what spamming is


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

gosh, someone with skyline1077's apparent genuis must have a high paying job and own 3 or 4 Skyline Gt-R's...
buddy, get a life and stop wasting mine and your time with your lame posts...
thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *gosh, someone with skyline1077's apparent genuis must have a high paying job and own 3 or 4 Skyline Gt-R's...
> buddy, get a life and stop wasting mine and your time with your lame posts...
> thanks *


I'm with suped...JK


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

*Unbelievable*

And just one more comment....Take some spelling classes or better yet learn how to spell Ferrari! And by the way a stock skyline would NOT beat a skyline, as much as I would like it to, it DOESN'T!


----------

